# Fu Zhongwen



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2007)

Fu Zhong Wen - Yang Style


----------



## marlon (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKji-gYex2Y&mode=related&search=

at 00:49 to 01:02 and in his book pages 49 to 50 the transition from lift hands upwards to white crane spreads it wings i see a step after kao that i was not taught but i have also seen CMC do it.  Do you see it and do any of you do it?

Respectful;ly,
Marlon


----------



## East Winds (Jun 21, 2007)

marlon,

There are only three foot positions in Traditonal Yang Taijiquan. - Bow Stance, Empty Stance or Horse Stance. If your feet end up in any other position, your stance is incorrect. "Step up to Raise Hands" is an Empty Stance (i.e. Heels on either side of a line). You then transition by turning to the left and stepping into Horse Stance with the right foot. The stepping with ther right foot gives you space to deliver the shoulder stroke. The left foot now needs to be repositioned into empty stance for White Crane. These are the only steps I see Fu Zhong Wen taking during this process from Raise Hands to White Crane. This is the way I do it and this is the way Yang Family teach it. Am I missing something?

Very best wishes


----------



## marlon (Jun 21, 2007)

no these are the steps i see but i was taught it with simply a weight shift  onto the right foot then repostition the left.

marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2007)

Cut Fu some slack, he is in his 80s in this video I believe.


----------



## East Winds (Jun 21, 2007)

marlon,

Now I understand:shrug:. You really need to step with the right foot in order to give yourself space to deliver a strong shoulder stroke/strike. Try it the way you were taught, then try it with the step and see how much more powerful your "body check" is.

Very best wishes


----------



## marlon (Jun 22, 2007)

yes Eastwinds, i see and feel it.  I will do it the way Fu does it.  BTW XS i have no criticism of his form at his age or any he is way better than myself so i can only learn and respect him.

respectfully,
marlon


----------

